# Ölkühlung



## caine2011 (2. Juli 2009)

*Ölkühlung*

Hy ich wusste nicht genau ob ich hier oder im extreme kühlmethodenthread posten soll...
habs erst mal hier reingestellt, bitte verschieben wenn falsch

So ich habe im Internet bereits diverses zum Thema Ölkühlng gefunden und wollte wissen ob jemand hier ahnung davon hat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtufuXLvOok

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtufuXLvOok


hier ein video.

es stellen sich mir folgende fragen:
1.ist das video echt?(man könnte einfach einen anderen pc an den bildschirm anschließen)
wenn es echt ist:

2.warum bilden sich bei dest. H2O selbst demineralisiertem und der innovatek mischung kriechströme und hier nicht?(nt lüfter läuft ohne probs)

3.wie sieht es mit der viskosität(zähigkeit aus), müsste die ökü nicht zu zäh sein und nur extrem langsam konvektion betreiben und damit auf lange sicht das sys üpberhitzen?

4.kann es sein das hier bewusst nur mittelklasse hardware(e6600, 8600gt) eingesetzt werden weil sonst zu viel abwärme entsteht dass das öl nihct wegkriegt?

5.bringt es so ein system vlt. mit optimierungen auf eine gute performance(wakü für cpu gpu, externer radi und dann öl um alles andere)?

vielen dank schon einmal im voraus für eure antworten


mfg caine2011


----------



## Skaos (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

auf ein paar fragen findest du vl hier eine antwort, bzw kannst dir vom bastler beantworten lassen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/54928-raggamuffin-baut-oil-pc-d.html

finds auch etwas krass das nt gleich mit in öl einzulegen, aber scheint ja zu klappen, ansonsten denk ich wäre, wenn ein tempprob entstehen würde dieses bei nem e6600 und der 8600er genau so da wie bei nem q6600 und ner 8800er.. sicher nich in dem maße, aber schon so, dass es probs geben müsste.. ich denk ma man hat aus finanziellen gründen keine highend hw verbaut.. würde ich auch nich tun.. wobei ich mir sowas auch allgemein sparen würde


----------



## caine2011 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

naja da gibt es eben auch keine temp info´s und iwe es aussieht ist der thread tot


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

wenn man oberklasse haldware nimmt wird es denke ich nach ner zeit zu warm und übertakten dürfte auch nicht so gut gehen wie bei wakü

aber man könnte ja z.b. mittels einer pumpe das warme öl auch durch einen radi laufen lassen und das somit kühlen

und wenn man öl nimmt leitet da garnix, nicht umsonst ist auch bei den trafos der umspannwerke öl drinnen zur kühlung und da fliest bissl mehr strom durch als in sonem pc darum ist das mit dem netzteil im öl auch nett schlimm

aber im allgemeinen würde ich eh sagen das es eher nur zur show sein denn die nachteile überwiegen

wenn du was austauschen willst hast das ganze öl an der hardware

öl nimmt die wärme nicht so schnell auf wie wasser also ist die kühlung schlechter ergo ocen geht nett so gut wie mit wasser

neue hardware ins öl eintauchen ist auch nicht grad der hit zwecks garantie


----------



## Skaos (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

.. und ob das mit nem radiator so gut geht möchte ich auch in frage stellen, wenn die wärmeaufnahme schon nich so dolle is siehts mit der abgabe genau so aus und außerdem dürfte das zeug so dickflüssig sein dass es da probs gibt was durchfluss und sowas angeht denk ich..


----------



## caine2011 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

naja wenn du eine laing nimmst und einen 480er radi der nur öl dadurch schickt, dürftest du doch wegen dem durchfluss nicht so arge probs kriegen oder?

was meinen die wakü pros hier im forum?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

Ich schätze mal, dass das Öl zu dick ist um ein wirklich guten Durchfluss zu ermöglichen, lasse mich aber gerne eines anderen belehren wobei wenn es so effektiv wäre würde es doch schon irgendein Präparat geben was auf Öl basiert.


----------



## Skaos (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

das denk ich auch, und ob man der laing überhaupt öl zumuten kann, müsste man auch ma testen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*



Skaos schrieb:


> das denk ich auch, und ob man der laing überhaupt öl zumuten kann, müsste man auch ma testen



Ich würde sogar vermuten, dass das Öl iwie stehen bleibt an ner Stelle oder so weil das zu dick ist um quasi mitzuschwimmen bzw. ne Flussrichtung zu haben...du verstehst schon was ich meine....


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*



caine2011 schrieb:


> naja wenn du eine laing nimmst und einen 480er radi der nur öl dadurch schickt, dürftest du doch wegen dem durchfluss nicht so arge probs kriegen oder?
> 
> was meinen die wakü pros hier im forum?



vergiss ölkühlung außer du willst nen seltenen hingucker ansonsten nimm wasser


----------



## superman1989 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

ich habe noch nen selbstgemachten Bauplan für ein Acrylglas -öl- pc ^^

ich meine damit die teile komplett in öl zu tauchen M.Board, CPU, GPU und Netzteil. - die Laufwerke, Festplatten, dürfen aber nicht ins öl eintauchen  

- habe mal gesehen das sowas funtzt 

wollte ich auch machen, ist aber nie umgesetzt worden...


----------



## Skaos (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar vermuten, dass das Öl iwie stehen bleibt an ner Stelle oder so weil das zu dick ist um quasi mitzuschwimmen bzw. ne Flussrichtung zu haben...du verstehst schon was ich meine....



also ich find ja das wär was für pcgh in gefahr  weil so langsam will ich schon wissen was passiert..


----------



## Sash (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

naja wenn das öl warm wird, wirds flüßiger. somit würde sich das ganze mit der liquidität selber regeln. pc kalt, zäh und fliesst kaum, pc oc und unter volllast, wird warm, flüßiger und fliesst schneller, kann sich schneller abkühlen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*



Skaos schrieb:


> also ich find ja das wär was für pcgh in gefahr  weil so langsam will ich schon wissen was passiert..



Finde ich auch......müssen wa mal Thilo anhauen...bzw. Daniel der macht ja immer sowas....


----------



## Folterknecht (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

Hi!

Ne Öldiskussion im "Nerd-Forum" ich werd bekloppt ... 


Wenn ihr mehr dazu wissen wollt, solltet ihr mal in ein Bikerforum wechseln, die werden euch schon verklickern, welches Öl ihr verwenden müßt. Bringt allerdings Zeit mit, die Diskussion kann sich über etliche Wochen und hunderte Seiten hin ziehen. Meine Enpfehlung diesbezüglich wäre www.BanditForum.de - Die GSF-Community  die haben da sogar ne Spielecke für die PCgeschädigten. Bin selbst schon seit Jahren angemeldet und bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß ein Öldiskussion in Verbindung mit PC-Kühlung auf Interesse stoßen würde, zumindest in den Wintermonaten.


Mein Empfehlung: vollsynthetisches Öl, wenn es  schön dünnflüssig sein soll SAE 0W-40

Außerdem wird Motorenöl mit steigender Temperatur immer "dünner", ein Grund warum mein sein Auto erst warm fahren sollte, bevor man auf die Tube drückt. Zähe Pampe kommt nun mal nicht so gut in alle Ritzen.


Gruß Folterknecht


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

dein nerd kannst dir sparen nur weil du in nem bikerforum angemeldet bist heist es nicht das du bei sowas mehr ahnung hast

und du solltest vorallem dann auch wissen das das öl schon bissl wärmer werden sollte als es bei nem pc passieren wird damit man die geringere viskosität merkt also sollte man so oder so ein sehr dünnflüssiges öl nehmen

ps. genauso sollte ein motor nicht nur wegen der viskosität des öles warmgefahren werden sondern auch wegen des "spieles" zwischen den bauteilen wie Pleul,pleullager und kurbelwelle und kolben, zylinder usw., da diese meist unterscheidliche werkstoffe haben ist die wärmeausdehnung unterschiedlich und die bauteile werden heutzutage so berechnet das das spiel ab einer gewissen temperatur passt


----------



## Monsterclock (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

Also Öl kann auch ziemlich flüssig sein.
Man sollte nur kurzkettige Alkane nehmen das ist dann so flüssig wie Benzin - aber vorsicht das kann schonmal brennbar sein


----------



## caine2011 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

das prob ist dass das öl nicht annähernd die wärmeleitfähigkeit wie wasser hat

aber anscheinend sind die temps nicht das prob

Custom PC by Puget Systems; Mineral Oil Submerged Computer


----------



## Folterknecht (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

@Soldat0815:

1. Habe ich behauptet, daß ich auf Grund meiner Erfahrung mit 2rädriger Fortbewegung mehr Ahnung habe?

2. Nicht ohne Grund hab ich auf Vollsynthetisch SAE 0W-40 verwiesen. Ist mit das dünnflüssigste Gelumpe was es so auf die schnelle auch im nächsten Baumarkt gibt. Sogar so dünnflüssig, daß es zu Kupplungsrutschen führen kann.

3. Ich schrieb: "..., EIN GRUND warum mein sein Auto erst warm fahren sollte, ...". Da ich aber noch keinen PC gefunden habe, für dessen tadellosen Betrieb die Temperatur von Bauteilen wie  Pleul ,pleullager und kurbelwelle und kolben, zylinder usw. eine Rolle spielen, hab ich großzügiger Weise über deren nicht Vorhandensein hinweg gesehen.


Und falls Du Dich wirklich wegen des Begriffs "Nerd", als ans Bein gepinkelt betrachtest --- heul dich doch einfach bei Mutti oder dem Uffz Deines Vertrauens aus.
Ich war bis dato immer der Meinung, daß man in einem PC Forum eben "coumputeraffine" Leute antrifft. Was sagt das also über mich selbst aus???
DAß ich mich hauptsächlich für das Wanderverhalten sibirischer Rennfaultiere interessiere!!!!



Gruß Folterknecht


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*



Folterknecht schrieb:


> Ne Öldiskussion im "Nerd-Forum" ich werd bekloppt ...



sowas schreibt keiner der nicht meint er hätte mehr ahnung


----------



## Skaos (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

na nu ma schön aufm teppich bleiben und auch die ironie rauslesen.. ich hab gut gelacht 

das mit den temps hätte sich ja dann auch geklärt.. aber so berauschend sind sie ja nicht gerade.. also wenn man die dünne suppe nimmt und durch nen radi bekommen sollte hat man vl noch etwas mehr gekonnt.. vl bekäme man die temps unter last nochma so 10-15 grad runter..


----------



## _hellgate_ (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

cool ich hatte mir auh vor einen öl pc zu basteln 
ich habe eig. alles außer cpu (irgend eine billige) und das aquarim^^ ich habe den netzteil lüfter ausgetaucht und vorne nch einen 120mmm lüfter befestigt^^ in ca 1 woche ist er fertig  der wird aber gaaanz sicher in öl getacuht ob er will oder nicht


----------



## caine2011 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

jo erstmal: flamen könnt ihr euch zu newsberichten, dafür sind die da, außerdem geht es bei der ölkühlung ja auch um die optik des aquariums, nicht um reine leistungswerte


----------



## Skaos (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

das hast du wohl recht aber etwas leistung sollte man schon verbauen, man will schließlich wissen wie es nu wirklich is mit dem temps.. und da es nur um die opitk geht bin ich auch sehr dankbar, dass ich am ende nur bilder sehe.. weil riechen möchte ich das glaube nich..


----------



## caine2011 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

synthetisches öl riecht nicht stark


----------



## 3nno (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

Auf der Seite von denen steht nen Bericht in Englisch über alles..

Zwecks Temperaturen:
-nach 12 Stunden, 88 Grad erreicht und die blieben... 
-2 Monate auf 88 grad. Keine Probleme..
-Radiator brachte Temperatur auf 45 Grad
-Radiator wieder abgebaut, und des System lief nen jahr ohne Probleme..

Begründung: 88 Grad sind zwar warm, aber die "Hot-Spots" im Pc werden bei LuKü wessentlich heißer und dort hält das Öl die Temperaturen relativ niedrig.. oder so...


Mir hats den Eintrag gelöscht, daher keine große Lust gehabt alles neu zu schreiben -.-


----------



## Skaos (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

reicht doch an infos, danke von mir aus hier, aus der faulen front sich da das komplette englische ding durchzulesen 

klingt doch an fakten nich schlecht und wenns dann nichma riecht seh ich langsam bis auf die sauerei bei der geschichte sogar schon fast was sinnvolles drin


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

Also um noch mal auf das Öl zurück zu kommen, SAE 0W-40

Also lieber Silikonöl, das ist druchsichtig oder man kann es auch in verschiedene Farben kaufen. zudem gigt es welches das ist so dünn wie Wasser, da ist die Liqudität nicht mehr das Problem. 
Produktdetails

das ias einer der Dünner ist als Wasser. Und sollte daher auch mit allen Wasserkühlkomponenten gehen.


----------



## caine2011 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

das was du geschickt hast ist hochendzündlich, ich glaube das ist suboptimal


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

Und?  Mußt nur nach oben gut abdichten! und schon kann nichts passieren, Ohne Luft kann nichts Brennen.

Produktdetails

das ist wie Wasser und brennt nicht!


----------



## caine2011 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

sind die preise normal???


----------



## Folterknecht (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*



caine2011 schrieb:


> sind die preise normal???




Für normales Motorenöl nicht!


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

Das habe ich beim Suchen über Googel gefunden! aber ich glaube ja da das Zeug in der Fein- und Feinstmechanik fenutzt wird. Wir haben auf Arbeit auch Silikonöl das wie Wasser ist und da her würde ich zu dem tendieren. Wir haben was zu stehn das über 10 Jahre alt ist und immer noch so wie das Neue.


----------



## Folterknecht (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

Ich sach ja - Öldsikussion im PC-Forum - ich bin nur am grinsen. Jetzt sind wir schon so weit, daß wir über die Standfestigkeit und Haltbarkeit diskutieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*



caine2011 schrieb:


> Hy ich wusste nicht genau ob ich hier oder im extreme kühlmethodenthread posten soll...
> habs erst mal hier reingestellt, bitte verschieben wenn falsch



Mach ich.
Da nicht mit Wasser gekühlt wird und der Ansatz sicherlich extrem ist, ordnen wir Ölkühlungen normalerweise ins Extrem-Kühlforum ein, auch wenn da sonst nur sub-zero angesagt ist.



> So ich habe im Internet bereits diverses zum Thema Ölkühlng gefunden und wollte wissen ob jemand hier ahnung davon hat
> ...
> 
> hier ein video.
> ...



Das Video könnte echt sein, auch wenn es nur sehr wenige Beispiele von getauchten Netzteilen gibt.



> 2.warum bilden sich bei dest. H2O selbst demineralisiertem und der innovatek mischung kriechströme und hier nicht?(nt lüfter läuft ohne probs)



Siehe Guide.
H2O leitet einfach Strom, da kann man machen, was man will.
Öl tut es nicht.



> 3.wie sieht es mit der viskosität(zähigkeit aus), müsste die ökü nicht zu zäh sein und nur extrem langsam konvektion betreiben und damit auf lange sicht das sys üpberhitzen?



Es gibt recht dünnflüssige Öle, aber nur mit Konvektion würde ich auch nicht arbeiten wollen. Abgesehen davon, dass die bei niedrigen Temperaturunterschieden immer ein Problem ist, ersetzt eine Ölkühlung auch keine große Oberfläche. Und 1-2m² Plexiglas (bekannt für seine überlegene Wärmeleitung...) ohne Lüfter ergeben sicherlich keine gute Kühlleistung.



> 4.kann es sein das hier bewusst nur mittelklasse hardware(e6600, 8600gt) eingesetzt werden weil sonst zu viel abwärme entsteht dass das öl nihct wegkriegt?



Sehr gut möglich, wobei man das mit Pumpe und Radi regeln kann.
Der Preis der ggf. nicht überlebenden (und allgemein schlecht weiterverwendbaren -Reinigung) Komponeten könnte aber auch wichtig gewesen sein.



> 5.bringt es so ein system vlt. mit optimierungen auf eine gute performance(wakü für cpu gpu, externer radi und dann öl um alles andere)?



Ich würde wenn dann direkt mit einem halboffenen Ölkreislauf arbeiten. D.h. die Pumpe saugt frei aus dem Becken an, pumpt das Öl durch den Radiator, dann läuft es durch einen CPU- und einen GPU-Kühler - und aus dem einfach wieder frei ins Becken, um die kleineren Verbraucher zu kühlen.





caine2011 schrieb:


> das was du geschickt hast ist hochendzündlich, ich glaube das ist suboptimal



Das gilt leider für quasi alle nicht-leitenden Flüssigkeiten - weswegen Tauchkühlungen auch so extrem selten sind.
Entweder ist es brennbar oder leitend oder nicht flüssig (afaik gibt es ein paar wenige Ausnahmen, die sind dann teuer)



caine2011 schrieb:


> sind die preise normal???



Zweites "leider": Wer mit Silikon arbeiten will (damits zusätzlich zum "brennbar" nicht auch noch giftig und ggf. schlecht für die Hardware ist - bzw. nach einiger Zeit ranzig), der muss tief in die Tasche greifen.


----------



## caine2011 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

erst aml danke an ruyven_macaran und an alle anderen auch...

ich sehe schon das hier sehr verschiedene meinungen vertreten werden über die ich mir größtenteils auch schon gedanken gemacht habe, es fehlt einfach jmand mit praxiserfahrung, falls es aso jemand mit ökü gibt melde dich bitte


----------



## 3nno (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

*Bitte zurück ins WaKü-Forum!*
Begründung: Ökü ist der WaKü sehr verwandt und passt eher schlecht zu den hier präsenten Kühlungsarten.. Schliesslich steht zum WaKü-Unterforum: Radiatoren, Pumpen... Die man ohne Zweifel für eine ÖKÜ eher braucht, als etwas aus diesem Forenteil..(und wohl gebraucht wird) Bitte, das noch einmal zu überdenken!....



Zum Preis fürs Öl:
Also dort werden 60 Dollar (40Euro?) für 5-6 galleonen (20 Liter?)angegeben.



> You'd be amazed how difficult it is to find quantities of mineral oil locally! We learned that it is given as a laxative to horses, so you can talk to a local vet to get it!


Sprich: Die habens vom Tierarzt... 

Hmmm.. 
ist das nicht theoretisch egal, ob das abgekühlte Öl an CPU und GPU zuerst geleitet wird...

Wenn ich mir das recht überlege... 
Geht es nicht um die Gesamtwärmeenergie die abgeführt wird??? 
Und es ist da doch relativ egal, wo diese abgeführt wird.. ?? 

Da es dann viellei zu regionalen Unterschieden von vielleicht ein paar grad kommt.. 

Laut Website herscht an den besagten Teilen die fast gleiche Temperatur.. Bzw. Wird darauf hingewiesen, dass diese "Hot-Spots" so unter LuKü-übliche Werten liegt.



> Our theory is that while the overall temperature was hot, the oil did a good job of making sure everything was a very consistent temperature. With a normal air cooled computer, you have a handful of hot spots. With the oil eliminating these hot spots, we had no problem running a rock solid system.


----------



## 0Martin21 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

Das glaube ich auch das die Temp nicht stark schwancken. aber man muß für die Zirkualtion sorgen.

Wegen der Brennbarkeit, da sollte man sich keine gedanken machen. da das Netzteil komplett unter Öl ist und der Rest der aus den Öl raus steckt ist mit der Kleinen Spannung nicht in der Lage das Öl zu entzünden. Zurkühlung braucht man immer noch Kühler mit Lüfter, hängt von der Wärme ab gabe ab.


----------



## Skaos (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

..aber die brennbarkeit könnte für den "ausbau" von nutzen sein, ich meine zu gebrauchen is die hardware dann ja eh nich mehr, aber mit nem kleinen streichholz und im freien sollten sich da saugeile bilder machen lassen.. aber soweit sind wir ja noch lange nich


----------



## 3nno (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*



Skaos schrieb:


> ..aber die brennbarkeit könnte für den "ausbau" von nutzen sein, ich meine zu gebrauchen is die hardware dann ja eh nich mehr, aber mit nem kleinen streichholz und im freien sollten sich da saugeile bilder machen lassen.. aber soweit sind wir ja noch lange nich


 

LOL <- noch mal unterstreich.. 

Wär sicherlich nen jutes Ding... 
Brennbar is des glaube net.. Inspizier grad die Flasche im Video...

Da steht nur "For Animal Use Only" Und des übliche "Nimm die Griffel weg, Kind!" .. Also giftig wirds auch net wirklich sein, höchstens in unnormalen Mengen... Weil laxative heißt in meinem Sprachwissen.. "Abführmittel*


Nun ist zu spekulieren, ob des so heißt, weil es hier die Wärme gut abführt..


----------



## _hellgate_ (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

denkt ihr es würde gehen wenn man z.b. eine eheim und einen radi nimmt und den an das "ölbecken anschliet"?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*



3nno schrieb:


> ist das nicht theoretisch egal, ob das abgekühlte Öl an CPU und GPU zuerst geleitet wird...



Die Reihenfolge ist egal, aber durch die konzentrierte Strömung wird die punktuelle Wärmeabfuhr deutlich verbessert.



> Laut Website herscht an den besagten Teilen die fast gleiche Temperatur.. Bzw. Wird darauf hingewiesen, dass diese "Hot-Spots" so unter LuKü-übliche Werten liegt.



Erstmal ist das nur ne Theorie und zweitens sagen sie nicht, dass alle Komponenten gleich warm sind (sind sie definitiv nicht: 45°C Öltemperatur bei 88°C CPU-Temperatur zeigen eine leichte Differenz), sondern nur, dass keine so heiß ist, dass der PC abstürzt - was bei einem luftgekühlten PC mit 88°C an der CPU der Fall sein könnte. (Aber keineswegs muss, womit die ganze Angelegenheit ohne Vergleichstest so gut wie gar nichts mehr aussagt)



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Wegen der Brennbarkeit, da sollte man sich keine gedanken machen. da das Netzteil komplett unter Öl ist und der Rest der aus den Öl raus steckt ist mit der Kleinen Spannung nicht in der Lage das Öl zu entzünden. Zurkühlung braucht man immer noch Kühler mit Lüfter, hängt von der Wärme ab gabe ab.



Äh - ein Behälter mit 10-20-30 Litern leicht entzündlicher Flüssigkeit stellt auch dann eine erhöhte Brandgefahr dar, wenn man ihn nicht als Kerzenständer verwendet.


----------



## 3nno (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erstmal ist das nur ne Theorie und zweitens sagen sie nicht, dass alle Komponenten gleich warm sind (sind sie definitiv nicht: 45°C Öltemperatur bei 88°C CPU-Temperatur zeigen eine leichte Differenz), sondern nur, dass keine so heiß ist, dass der PC abstürzt - was bei einem luftgekühlten PC mit 88°C an der CPU der Fall sein könnte. (Aber keineswegs muss, womit die ganze Angelegenheit ohne Vergleichstest so gut wie gar nichts mehr aussagt)


 
Ähmm.. ähmm.. wie kommst du auf die 45 Grad Öltemperatur...
Viellei hab ich des bisher bissel verwirrend geschrieben, aba laut angaben:

1. Fall.. Ohne Radiator: Alles beträgt 88 Grad maxtemperatur, hier wurde auch auf die "Hot-Spot" Theorie eingegangen...

2. fall: 45 Grad mit radiator.. Nix von der Prozessortemperatur zu lesen..

Also.. Wären des ebend nur 4-5 Grad..

Naja.. ka..
In Semesterferien, falls wir nen geeingnetes Aquarium finden, probieren wir das ganze mal...


----------



## yello7676 (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

warum machen die das mit öl??? kann ich doch direkt meinen pc ins fisch aquarium schmeissen wenn wasser doch ehh besser kühlt


----------



## _hellgate_ (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

ich bin größtenteils fertig mit meinem öl pc. es ferhlen nur noch aquarium,öl^^

ans netztel hab ich noch einen extralüfter angeschlossen und noch ein paar lichteffekte reingemacht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*



3nno schrieb:


> Ähmm.. ähmm.. wie kommst du auf die 45 Grad Öltemperatur...



Oh. 
Sorry. 
Aus nicht mehr nachvollziehbaren Gründen hab ich gedacht, der Graph beim Radiatorversuche gäbe die Öltemperatur an.




> Viellei hab ich des bisher bissel verwirrend geschrieben, aba laut angaben:
> 
> 1. Fall.. Ohne Radiator: Alles beträgt 88 Grad maxtemperatur, hier wurde auch auf die "Hot-Spot" Theorie eingegangen...
> 
> 2. fall: 45 Grad mit radiator.. Nix von der Prozessortemperatur zu lesen..



Im ersten Absatz zur Temperatur steht


> Starting at an ambient 29C on the CPU,



d.h. von der Öltemperatur ist nirgendwo was zu lesen, es sind alles CPU-Temperaturen.
Womit alle Überlegungen zur Temperatur im System oder deren Verteilung reine Spekulationen sind.


----------



## 3nno (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oh.
> Sorry.
> Aus nicht mehr nachvollziehbaren Gründen hab ich gedacht, der Graph beim Radiatorversuche gäbe die Öltemperatur an.
> 
> ...


 Okay.. Du hast gewonnen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/5019-ol-rechner.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/9705-mineral-ol-pc.html

zur Info


----------



## _hellgate_ (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

naja vielleicht kann man mit einer umweltzpumpe mehr oilflow sorgen


----------



## caine2011 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

der link zu conrad bringt nichts


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

@*ruyven_macaran


*Selbst der stinknormale PC hat eine erhöte Brandgefahr! Man muß nur wissen was man macht. und da ich davon aus gehe das das Aquarium abgedeckt ist und nur die nötigsten öffnungen da sind. was kann da passieren? Dämpfe? Ne, bezweifel ich, um sicher zu gehen kann man ja, ein Lüfter, egal was für ein als zwangsbelüftung nehmen und dann kann da nichts passieren.

PS: ich arbeite mit Erdgas jeden Tag und selbst da reicht eine Querlüftung, auf den engegengesetzten Seiten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

Wenn du nen Gasherd mit undichten Ventil hättest, was würdest du machen:
- Deckel mit Entlüftung drauf
- unnötige Ansammlung leichtbrennbarer Objekte (seit wann zählen da PCs dazu??) vermeiden
?


----------



## _hellgate_ (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

schon klar aber trotzdm finde ich das die brand gefahr sehr niedrig ist


----------



## caine2011 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

denk ich auch, aber zur not sollte man iwie was zum ersticken in der nähe haben weil fettbrand mit wasser löschen...


----------



## 3nno (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

Zum Thema: Hardware danach nicht mehr zu gebrauchen...:

Hardwarewash - oilcomputer-wiki

Nur die Wanderung des Öls, macht mich noch etwas stutzig.. Weil Öli wird auf gleicher Höhe, wenn nicht noch höher stehen.. Also.. Doof ^^


----------



## Skaos (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

wer kommt denn auf die idee seine hardware in die spülmaschine zu stellen.. hilfe nee leute gibts.. aber wenns klappt..


----------



## caine2011 (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

wie würdest du es denn probieren wennn es anders nicht geht...

not macht erfinderisch

ach ja so ein öl pc scheint iwie auch keine negativen folgen zu haben, wird immer interessanter


----------



## Sintharas (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*



Skaos schrieb:


> 3nno schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zum Thema: Hardware danach nicht mehr zu gebrauchen...:
> ...



Laut Artikel scheint es tatsächlich zu funktionieren... das einzige, wo ich mir sorgen machen würde, ist die Geschirrspülertemperatur.

Beim zweiten Waschgang im Artikel steht "dampft noch"
Und im Rohr empfiehlt er nicht über 70° zu gehen...

ist der Waschgang denn nicht manchmal auch an der Grenze?
und wieso eigentlich 70° Grenze? Sollten Chips nicht mehr aushalten?


----------



## Skaos (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

die chips vl die plasteteile eher selten.. man muss ja nich alles testen..

und die spülmaschine lässt sich eigentlich auf ne bestimmte temp. (wie ne waschmaschine).. also unsre zumindest


----------



## caine2011 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

weiß jemand wo man ien mb-tray gut und günstig herbekommt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

Schrott, Sperrmüll oder eBay - zusammen mit dem restlichen Gehäuse.
Wenn du nen vollwertigen Mainboardschlitten haben willst, solltest du auf alte Big Tower achten. Es gab mal Zeiten, da war sowas kein seltenes Oberklasse-Feature...


----------



## caine2011 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

also findet man auf dem schrott massenhaft solche cases?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ölkühlung*

Nö. Von Massenhaft kann keine Rede sein. Aber es gibt solche Cases und genug Leute, die keinen Sinn darin sehen, sie zu behalten.


----------

